# Sick Puppy



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea to get him checked out by the vet, just in case. Begley once ate the last four inches of a bully stick all at once (swallowed it whole), and threw up the remnants of the chunk the next day. I was surprised that it didn't soften and digest over 24 hours, but there we have it. Maybe if Fletcher managed to swallow a chunk, he's trying to throw it up, too? Hopefully it's something simple and easily treated (or something that fixes itself). I know how worrying it is when young puppies (really, dogs of any age) are a bit unwell and can't tell you what's wrong.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Bully sticks are not good for puppies. WUB, another member here, gave her boy one and he ended up with gastro enteritis. They seem to be more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't give those to my dogs, I think they are just asking for trouble.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Year's ago, I caught Chanter attempting to swallow one whole and I managed to drag it out of his throat. He hasn't had one since. Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You are very sensible to have the vet check, for your own peace of mind. it seems more and more difficult to find anything that IS completely safe for puppies to chew, and they do so need to chew... 

I hope it turns out to just be a brief tummy upset and nothing serious, and that he feels better soon.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree, fjm, it seems like there are issues with just about everything. 

Some promote raw meaty bones, but there can be challenges there. (not just for the pup, but also for me)

Some say nylabones, but he's not very interested in those. Plus some people think they can cause problems.

I've had a vet promote rawhide, but I think there are risks there too.

We tried the manufactured chew sticks, but he goes through them in a matter of minutes.

It's so hard to know what to do.

I went with bully sticks from a reputable company, knowing there could be some risks.

But I think it call comes down to a calculated risk for everything we do. 

I felt the risk of taking him to a puppy class after just 2 sets of puppy shots was less than the risk of missing those early socialization opportunities.

I guess I felt that the risk from a bully stick was less than from some other things, and certainly less than not having a good outlet for his chewing needs.

He seems a little perkier but I'm still worried. Vet appointment in about 45 minutes. Hopefully we'll get some fast answers.

I wish there was a *perfect* choice.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Every time gave Emilio a bully stick he ended up with pancreatitis. NOT fun. Hope your baby is better soon!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor thing. I hope all goes well at the vet and he gets better soon. It is hard to find a safe chew for dogs and puppies. I have never noticed issues with my three when they chew on their bully sticks, but I accidentally got bully sticks as big as they are so there is no possible way they can chew them to the point of swallowing them. Have you thought about doing what Lou does? She stuffs the bottom in a kong supper tight so once they chew down to a certain point they can not chew anymore of the bully stick.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Brandon chews on bully sticks. I get the biggest ones I can fin. Red Barn makes them that are about 17inches. When they get down to a out 6 inches in the garbage they go. 
Anybody have any other ideas what is good for chewing.
I think you made the smart move by taking Fletcher to the vet. Hope the little guy is ok.. Lots of poodle hugs!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope he feels better soon! I bet it's just a case of puppy upset tummy and nothing to worry about.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Get well, Fletcher!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

First of all Jill, I hope Fletcher will be better soon...good thoughts/prayers with you. For me I have a great butcher that smokes his femur marrow bones...for all his dog lovers. My dogs have the cleanest teeth in town and very little bone pieces are gnawed off...the marrow challenge keeps them happy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm glad you're getting him checked. Poor little guy. I have to keep remembering that they are rather new to all solid foods, so I'm cautious about my kibble amendments. I'm going to shelve the bully sticks for a while, thanks to some of the responses. I was letting Buck chew a bit and then putting it away, because he's not exactly a chow hound. He has every Kong size in the book, and he can chew on those! Hope it's just puppy tummy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear, I guess you are out at the vet or on your way back, hopefully with good news! I remember worrying over so many things when Lily and Peeves were puppies. Thankfully they all turned out not to be any big deal. I am most hopeful of the same for Fletcher and that he returns to his usual puppy self very fast. We used kongs and nylabones when L & P were puppies. Now I usually give them buffalo ears a couple of times a week.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Back from the vet. 

No Parvo. Yay!!! 

The doctor did his exam and doesn't think it's a blockage (no tenderness, normal temp).

They ran a fecal which showed Clostridium overgrowth? They think it was probably the bully stick. Fletcher was a little dehydrated from the vomit/diarrhea so they gave him fluids plus some anti-nausea meds and sent us home with something for the diarrhea (Metronidazole). 

We'll try some food later. We don't have an chicken in the house (I'm a Pesco-ovo-vegetarian) so they said we could try bits of his regular kibble soaked in water? Might send my husband out for some chicken. Maybe.

And I might give him a very small (1/2 teaspoon) of plain organic canned pumpkin tomorrow. Vet said that would be ok.

He's been much perkier compared to this morning, although now he's sleeping off the "trauma" of the whole experience, all snug in his bed on this rainy dreary day. (I'm in comfy clothes watching a Dr. Who marathon)

Still wondering about good chews as we go forward. 

He gets frozen kongs stuffed with canned food at training and he's not a super duper fan? Mostly lets them melt then works at them a bit

Should I try to get some chicken necks?

Does someone have any other/better options??

Thank you all for the support!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh.... And we're to watch for continued vomiting and call them tomorrow with an update either way.

If it would get severe tonight we would rush into town to MedVet, the best emergency vet in the area or if he seems stable but not improving then we'll go back for xrays and additional tests.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad he seems to be on the mend and that the vet didn't think there was any of the bully stick stuck in transit.

Ian Dunbar trains with a portion of the puppy's kibble as rewards. Lily actually is happy to get kibble when I am training, but of course likes other things better. I sometimes use ground turkey cooked plain as crumbles or for a really super jackpot I have my turkey "brownies." I think I put the recipe for turkey brownies in someone else's thread looking for good training treats. Let me know if you can't find it. For chewie treats we really did just rely on kongs. If they don't know better then they don't expect better in my experience.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm so glad Fletcher is ok. I was a little freaked out for him when you mentioned of parvo. On that subject has anyone any experience with the use of tamiflu as a treatment for parvo? I've read things on the internet about it being a parvo puppy lifesaver.

I have been giving Piper trachea for chewing. (I think it's lamb). It's a large one she loves to work on it, gnawing without really getting much to ingest. I am under the impression that it is fairly safe. I hope!

pr


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm all for raw chicken necks/backs/legs but do realize that clostridium can also be found in raw poultry. You may want to stick with nylabones or antlers if you're turned off of the bullies for now.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

UPDATE:

So far so good this morning for little Fletcher.

He's had some boiled chicken, with added broth for hydration, and he LOVED it!!

No vomiting since yesterday. Yay!

Hasn't had any diarrhea since yesterday either, but then he also hasn't had very much to eat since yesterday.

I'm going to give him little bits every couple of hours and see how he does.

Since I prefer to keep him on a grain free diet I didn't give him any rice. Just the boiled chicken and broth. Vet said I could add some plain canned pumpkin later if he's tolerating the chicken.

Thanks for all of the encouragement and suggestions. They were really appreciated!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for that good news update!


----------

